# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  SmartMoto v4.26 Becomes to be multi-brand MTK solution and many more new features.

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SmartMoto v4.26 Becomes to be multi-brand MTK solution and many more new  features.* 
   Dear  users, 
We're proud to announce new release of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] that once again confirms the title  of most intellectual and professional solution for MTK platform at the market.  
Summing up the work that was performed from the time of last update, the  following features were developed:  *Fundаmеntally new algorithm of READ CODES and DIRECT  UNLOCK procedures for all supported MTK models*
With our brand new  solution, phone’s unlock procedure for some models will be performed without  formatting file system area. It means that no user data (phone book, messages,  etc) will be lost after unlocking*Exclusive DIRECT UNLOCK and READ CODES solutions for  the following MTK models:*    *Motorola* EX108 / EX109 / EX112 / EX115 /  EX122 / EX124g /EX126 / EX128 / EX211 / EX212 / EX245 / WX345 (No more problems  with network detect)  *Alcatel* OT-230D * / VM202 / VM800  *AVIO* 410 *  *Huawei* G6150* / G6610* / G6610v * / G7002  *Fly* Q300  *LG* Gb190 *  *Movistar* Match *  *SFR* 121 / 1150 / 3440  *ZTE* R255 / R230 / X760 / G-S213 (Beeline  A100) *World's first READ USER CODE for all supported  MTK-based models*
If phone is locked with user code, الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] without performing 'format ffs' operation and  without loosing any of private information*Unique option of Backup and Restore NETWORK  CALIBRATION for all MTK-based models*
Phone’s network calibration  contain network settings and affect on a level of GSM signal reception. It’s  very important to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] before flash / format ffs operations and  to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] afterwards*Support of new flash chip for Motorola  EX211*
Samsung NOR chip ID [EC2208-0] Flash size - 32 Mb is now  supported*MTK models based on MT6238, MT6239 MCU are now  supported**Implementedالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] option**External RAM testing feature added*  
**Important information*!  Unlocking of these new models is currently in a test mode. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip  ON!*  *Best Regards
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

